# Red Cell



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I know many people give Red Cell when a goat is down because of a serious parisite load but does any one do it as a preventative as we would copper bolus or give bo-se? I have a girl with a rough coat but her fecal is clear. She couldn't eat any better and was given copper a few weeks ago. Just wondering if Red Cell would give her an additional boast.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Red cell is god for bringing an anemic goat back to health. The bad thing is that iron also interfers with the useability of copper. If her coat is rough because of copper, it will take a few weeks to see a difference. If she is anemic and needs Red Cell her eye membranes will show it.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am brining back does that were badly anemic when I purchased them. One is completely well now and she never gets it anymore except for a dose every few weeks. My other doe is about to kid and I give it to her everynight (just about) but will stop after she kids. I have not copper bolused though. 

Something that you could give your doe for extra nutrients is nutri-drench. If your feed store does not carry it you can get it on-line at Jeffers Pet.

Also, my does had rough, yucky coats when I got them. I have been giving them BOSS (black oil sunflower seeds) mixed in with thier grain--this has helped soooo much! My girls have sleek coats and my doe that is what I would have called a red is now a deep, sleek chocolate/red color (very pretty!!). You can get BOSS at most any feed store but it may be over with the gardening suppiles :wink:


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

yep - red cell helps to stimulate new red blood cell formation ... but, if she is anemic, you need to address her worm load as well


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

The worm load has been addresses. Her eyelids are pale (at least more than I would like) which tells me anemia- however, I did just copper a few weeks ago and don't want to cancel that out. She does get black oil sunflower seeds. Maybe I can up the amount.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I work for a veterinarian and I spoke w/her re: the eye lid color and anemia. 

I expected results to happen quick -but imagine how long it will take to "re-build" the blood.

It has taken me since April to consistenly get a good red eyelids on my does. They just began "staying" pink the middle of June. 

Oh--you can also give vitamin b injections, this helped me out too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It wouldn't completely cancel out the copper it will just lessen how much is useable while she's getting the extra iron. The rods will still be in her rumen being used for a few months and will start absorbing at the proper rate as soon as you quit the Red Cell.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

okay so how long and how much red cell do you use?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've given 12-6cc's before. Depends on how anemic they are. I've only given it for a total of 3 days, then once a week. Seemed to help a bit. 

When I had horses I gave a couple of glugs in their food every day.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I use Red cell as well, but mainly use it as a last resort. Geritol is my second choice, and Poly vi Sol baby vitamins with Iron are my first choice. It pulled my year old bottle baby wether out of a near death experience with anemia. He was back to his normal self again in about a week. I gave him 2 droppers full morning and night.

Edited to add that I also used a 10 day herbal wormer on him. It was 1cc morning and night for 10 days. I don't know where I got it from, or if it would even work, but it did and he hasn't had a worm problem since. It was called Expel and some marketing guy called us and asked us if we wanted it! I don't remember what we paid, but it's a nice life saver to have around.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I have those baby vitimans- surprisingly!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am having problems with anemia in some of my goats as well. They've been anemic with clear fecals. I'm doing another fecal today, but I bet it comes out clear.
The strange thing is, our soil is very high in iron. (Alabama red clay, you know.) So somehow I don't think iron deficiency is the problem either. Should I try an iron supplement anyway and see if it works? Not to steal your thread, 4kids!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

4kids-if you have em, use em! LOL
My wether was a pygmy by the way. He loved the stuff. Some don't, but some try to steal the dropper!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Milkmaid, goats can show signs of anemia with copper deficiency also. High iron in their environment and especially their water can keep them from absorbing the copper they need. 
Trying to balance minerals is a delicate dance as they all depend on each other in the proper amounts.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I had heard of that, goathiker, and hoped that the Onyx mineral would correct it. But they've been on it a couple weeks and while their coats look fantastic, they are still anemic. :shrug: Maybe I'll start a new thread on this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I was having problems with rough coats and had given the goats copper twice in a 4 month period with no real results. I then gave them organic iodine, about a quarter of a teaspoon for 5 days in a row. Now I'm also giving them wheat germ oil (Rex brand with added vitamins from PBS Animal Health) and I'm finally seeing a difference. I'm thinking that our cold winter and wet spring did something to them and they needed more than just copper. Fecals are fine and eyelids are good.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might also look into cobalt which is the mineral that is catalyst for B vitamin production. We are deficient in colbalt here and that one took me a while to figure out.


----------

